# Im wondering....who else thinks internet ruff guys



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Im just wondering how impressed you guys are by these guys that talk all kinds of sh*t online. Personally, I think if you need a keyboard or a gun to settle your arguments you are a pathetic little whimp that got/gets picked on daily in school. I mean really...a 5 year old can shoot a gun, it takes a stud to settle things out back with a good ass whipping. I have never had someone online kick my ass...or even atempt to...but they will talk a lot of sh*t, until they are called out and then it is all "I got a 45 and i will bust your ass". 
How big of a man does it take to take out a gun? p*ssy if you ask me. A real man can settle things with words or a good old fashon ass whipping.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Yes Mr Harely and NitrousCorvett went a little overboard.


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

lol yea i agree even tho it can be pathetic (well is...) its entertaining sometimes!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Im just wondering how impressed you guys are by these guys that talk all kinds of sh*t online. Personally, I think if you need a keyboard or a gun to settle your arguments you are a pathetic little whimp that got/gets picked on daily in school. I mean really...a 5 year old can shoot a gun, it takes a stud to settle things out back with a good ass whipping. I have never had someone online kick my ass...or even atempt to...but they will talk a lot of sh*t, until they are called out and then it is all "I got a 45 and i will bust your ass".
> How big of a man does it take to take out a gun? p*ssy if you ask me. A real man can settle things with words or a good old fashon ass whipping.


 Your bestfriend P45 would disagree with you.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i've kicked a guy's ass over a game of counterstrike. i was playing some CS at a local net cafe called cybergaming [now called planet cyber] with some buddies of mine. it's actually relatively close to where blueprint is at. anyhow, he was talking loads of sh*t in-game...i imagine he didn't think i knew who he was [but i've seen him around and know his handle]. anyhow, i literally drop kicked him in the head and proceeded to bust his face open 

he got banned and i got to stay [i knew the guys that work there







] so, i don't think ALL internet "bad asses" are really pussies. but there sure are the lot of them. you can usually tell who the nerds are though.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Mr Harley is a nerd :rasp:


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

its entertaining sometimes.


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

yea its entertaining SOMETIMES but sometimes it can just get annoying/stupid

and as hyphen said not all of the people on the net that talk sh*t are pussies (i said NOT all) but.... most are and if you actualy do something like go across country just to kick someones ass cause they talk sh*t on the net... see some type of doctor?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

0123 said:


> but.... most are and if you actualy do something like go across country just to kick someones ass cause they talk sh*t on the net... see some type of doctor?












it does get annoying. it's like a pissing contest over bits and bytes. but eh, you can't cure the world.


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

hyphen said:


> 0123 said:
> 
> 
> > but.... most are and if you actualy do something like go across country just to kick someones ass cause they talk sh*t on the net... see some type of doctor?
> ...


 just ignore the retards! that solves many probs!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

The real bad ass's dont need to advertise it on the internet where you can be anything you want to be. If you are the real deal....no need to play with the kids online, just settle it off court.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> The real bad ass's dont need to advertise it on the internet where you can be anything you want to be. If you are the real deal....no need to play with the kids online, just settle it off court.


 I agree, the vast majority of these guys would not dare do this in an environment where the other guy can reach out and smack them if they talk like that.

-PK


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

pathetic pussies


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

just a case of overblown egos. It's good for ocassional entertainment, but really who's got time for that silliness ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2004)

I was surprised this morning when I saw a number of threads ruined and a pointless thread started for the sole purpose of making incendiary remarks towards other members.

This is destructive and a waste of bandwidth. Everybody on this board has something unique to contribute. If you have a problem with one of them, there is nothing to be gained by typing page after page of insults and threats.

Get over it.

Somebody on this board once wrote: Internet forums were invented so that people who don't argue enough at work, school, and at home and turn on their computer and argue with complete strangers.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> The real bad ass's dont need to advertise it on the internet where you can be anything you want to be. If you are the real deal....no need to play with the kids online, just settle it off court.


 Oh I agree 100%, especially on this site, I know oh 3 Members who actually live in driving range of me. So the asskicking thing gets a little stupid when thousands of miles separate us (in most cases).


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I thought I'd post this again:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Im gonna vote for GAY.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I argue all the time with Xenon and GrosseGurke...does that count?!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I argue all the time with Xenon and GrosseGurke...does that count?!


It Should
















Hotlanta ,


> Mr Harley is a nerd


But Im beating you in the polls :rasp:


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I'm a douchebag







That's pretty much the most accurate way to describe me in real life and the internet.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> A real man can settle things with words or a good old fashon ass whipping


true but what if the guy that your proceding to kick ass on pulls out a gun... then what would you do?

you could then even up the playing feild and bust him up for threatening your life like that. -as long as the fight is even and your a good shot. anyway alot of people talk sh*t. you learn how to settle fights over words rather than fists or metal.

id rather solve a problem with words unless the guy is threatening my life, or the life of my family. then it would be about combat. if not, its a moot point cuz i dont like to fight.


----------



## TRICKDADDY2KG (Apr 28, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Yes Mr Harely and NitrousCorvett went a little overboard.










true so true abb


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

it really depends... sometimes they're badasses, sometimes they're the most pathetic pussies alive


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Rambino, were talking about the internet here....a gun doesnt do you any good over the phone. I just think it is funny that there are so many tuff guys online. I mean damn...if even 5% of these dudes were half as bad as they act online I would be worried for my family all the time.



> true but what if the guy that your proceding to kick ass on pulls out a gun... then what would you do?
> 
> you could then even up the playing feild and bust him up for threatening your life like that. -as long as the fight is even and your a good shot.


A good shot.....LOLOLOL. Dude, do you know how dificult it is to shoot someone, even at close range, with a pistol? It is not as easy as it looks on TV. Im not running around talking sh*t either so I dont think I will find myself in too many gun fight situations.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm an internet badass. No one lives around Fargo, so I can talk sh*t all I want! Who wants to road trip to kick my ass!?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> I'm an internet badass. No one lives around Fargo, so I can talk sh*t all I want! Who wants to road trip to kick my ass!?


 I like that Movie


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> do you know how dificult it is to shoot someone, even at close range, with a pistol?


- not that hard dude -







even at 25-35 yards.









this was at 30 yrds out ill post more pics whe i get em maybe a few videos







check it down below.



> Rambino, were talking about the internet here....a gun doesnt do you any good over the phone. I just think it is funny that there are so many tuff guys online. I mean damn...if even 5% of these dudes were half as bad as they act online I would be worried for my family all the time.


ok :rock:

- rambino- funny dude lol.







really thats why i said this- 


> you learn how to settle fights over words rather than fists or metal.


there are worse people out there than there are on the internet so i think youd better be worried







- jk. dude but seriously read all the post then pop sh*t about it.










-rambino lol








phill


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

im a 110lbs 5'2" sissy














but i can still kick your ass


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

grosse gurke said:


> Im just wondering how impressed you guys are by these guys that talk all kinds of sh*t online. Personally, I think if you need a keyboard or a gun to settle your arguments you are a pathetic little whimp that got/gets picked on daily in school. I mean really...a 5 year old can shoot a gun, it takes a stud to settle things out back with a good ass whipping. I have never had someone online kick my ass...or even atempt to...but they will talk a lot of sh*t, until they are called out and then it is all "I got a 45 and i will bust your ass".
> How big of a man does it take to take out a gun? p*ssy if you ask me. A real man can settle things with words or a good old fashon ass whipping.


 doesnt take much of a man to pull the gun but it takes a little something to pull the trigger

either that or there just about as sharp as a bag of wet hair


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Haha, i hate internet gang bangers. They are a bunch pussies.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> > do you know how dificult it is to shoot someone, even at close range, with a pistol?
> 
> 
> - not that hard dude -:laugh: even at 25-35 yards.
> ...


 most people can't get an accurate shot from 0-50meters down range, it takes an average person with minumum knowledge of a pistol about 15 secs, 3-5 secs for a trained personnel to get correct sight and alignment. so i seriously doubt that you'll hit someone point blank with a .45 glock or a 9mm at 30m out within the time frame that he has to just kick you in the face or grab the barrel of your pistol and flip it around on you. Personally, i find that if you fire from 200-500yds out, you'll have a better chance of screwing his day up.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Oh man now that you guys brought up counter strike...







That's the most aggravating sh*t in the world when you're trying to play and you have a friggin dumbass on the other end talking sh*t nonstop. I can understand that these people usually talk sh*t because they know you cant get to them. But there are a few dumbasses that talk sh*t when they're at a lan center only a mile or two from your house. LoL Hyphen, you managed to do what Ive dreamed of doing many times but usually the kids that play at lan centers are only like 14 years old. Last thing I wanna do is get charged with assault on a minor. I once got a kid bitch and whine at me for about 10 minutes nonstop after killing him. His excuse was because he was talking on his cell phone








Like im supposed to know he's on the phone when he's running around firing back.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> most people can't get an accurate shot from 0-50meters down range, it takes an average person with minumum knowledge of a pistol about 15 secs, 3-5 secs for a trained personnel to get correct sight and alignment. so i seriously doubt that you'll hit someone point blank with a .45 glock or a 9mm at 30m out within the time frame that he has to just kick you in the face or grab the barrel of your pistol and flip it around on you. Personally, i find that if you fire from 200-500yds out, you'll have a better chance of screwing his day up.


-you know, it dosent piss me off when people reply to my posts. but it pisses me off when they dont read the thread and understand what im talking about.

read the post where it says-


> true but what if the guy that your proceding to kick ass on pulls out a gun... then what would you do?
> you could then even up the playing feild and bust him up for threatening your life like that. -as long as the fight is even and your a good shot.


- it means hed pull a gun cuz his ass is gettin beat... because he pulled a gun in a fist fight - labels him a p*ssy and has a 98% chance of not 'pulling the trigger to shoot. but since he pulled the gun he has now threaten the ass-kickers life... now is time to even up the playing feild...

-why i love 1911s so much is because the hammer can be dropped and the action is still engaged. with one in the chamber, you pull it out squeez the safety on the back of the handle adn the trigger at the same time and the guy is pirahna meat. and with a 15 shot extended clip id doubt there'd be a problem.

...with several shots to the chest this guy will have a hard time doing anything but struggling to stay alive and guess what ... - it was in self defense- (no red tape and bullshit you have to deal with unless you threw the first punch.)
and thats why i dont start fights. so liability is on the other guy. who punched first and pulled a gun first.

-id rather resolve any fight with words any day... but like i said several posts ago,
-what if the guy that your proceding to kick ass on pulls out a gun... then what would you do? thats why i said that.











> it takes an average person with minumum knowledge of a pistol about 15 secs, 3-5 secs for a trained personnel to get correct sight and alignment.


ive spent countless hours at the range. targets are easily aqquired and shotespecially point blank.









dude, prodigal marine... -read the posts


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Internet tough guys are annoying but very entertaining


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

dude im not tryin to be tough here just statin what i do.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

Internet bullying is badass!!!!!!!!

i only say this cause im a loser and am usually the one getting bullied


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

TormenT said:


> Internet bullying is badass!!!!!!!!
> 
> i only say this cause im a loser and am usually the one getting bullied










Not By Me


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

what ever foolz... read my posts.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> TormenT said:
> 
> 
> > Internet bullying is badass!!!!!!!!
> ...


 i know.... its by the 11 year old girl next door


----------



## WoBLeDee20 (May 23, 2004)

same goes with chatroom tough guys and telephone tough guys.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> > most people can't get an accurate shot from 0-50meters down range, it takes an average person with minumum knowledge of a pistol about 15 secs, 3-5 secs for a trained personnel to get correct sight and alignment. so i seriously doubt that you'll hit someone point blank with a .45 glock or a 9mm at 30m out within the time frame that he has to just kick you in the face or grab the barrel of your pistol and flip it around on you. Personally, i find that if you fire from 200-500yds out, you'll have a better chance of screwing his day up.
> 
> 
> -you know, it dosent piss me off when people reply to my posts. but it pisses me off when they dont read the thread and understand what im talking about.
> ...


 Right, but perhaps you should take your own advice and read through my posts a little more thoroughly. Never did i mention your name or imply that you don't know what you're doing.....here, lets look at MY post again:



> *most people* can't get an accurate shot from 0-50meters down range, it takes an average person with minumum knowledge of a pistol about 15 secs, 3-5 secs for a trained personnel to get correct sight and alignment. so *i seriously doubt that you'll hit someone point blank (referring to people in general) * with a .45 glock or a 9mm at 30m out within the time frame that he has to just kick you in the face or grab the barrel of your pistol and flip it around on you. Personally, i find that if you fire from 200-500yds out, you'll have a better chance of screwing his day up.


i'm speaking in general terms here, and its a fact, most people can't shoot someone accurately in close quarters unless they have a large caliber spread weapon such as a shotgun or movement-reaction, but even that at close range has its disadvantages. Pistols are meant to slow some down or provide a deterent, they are not meant to, as you so eloquently put it, "turn the guy into piranha-meat". So perhaps you should try to see where i'm coming from instead of jumping down my throat and saying your the zin of a hand pistol. Trust me, i too have spent countless hours putting rounds downrange as well as MOUT training.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> i seriously doubt that you'll hit someone point blank





> Never did i mention your name or imply that you don't know what you're doing












yeah, you did.-
"you'll" as people in general means, -me.








"people in general" means- people in general.

and the fact you quoted me and responded to my post... means to me that you were indeed implying to my post, which i posted.:nod:

and if you did generalize... why would you say "you", instead of "most people"?









Personally, i find that if you fire from 200-500yds out, you'll have a better chance of screwing his day up. - i really doubt that.











> Pistols are meant to slow some down or provide a deterent, they are not meant to, as you so eloquently put it, "turn the guy into piranha-meat".


oh ok. i thought pistols were meant as a self defense weapon or back up weapon or hunting weapon or a target/copetition weapon or whatever the hand gun weapon has evolved into. notice how i took special caution to call them weapons?
Exit wound is typically larger and more irregular than entry due to bullet tumbling and deformation.
caution very graphic! http://www.suicidemethods.net/pix/suicide1.htm
*-oh pics below to show pirahna meaterizer action/ability.*



> So perhaps you should try to see where i'm coming from instead of jumping down my throat and saying your the zin of a hand pistol.


-i dont know where your coming from aside getting me to argue with you...
and no not the zin, just the zang of my pistols.


----------



## asian_redtail_catfish (Sep 25, 2003)

By posting this poll, the internet bullies are going to get mad.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

asian_redtail_catfish said:


> By posting this poll, the internet bullies are going to get mad.


 hahahahaha LOL


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

devstating power- 16 shots to the chest will make some hamburger meat.









imagine what 50 rounds do.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> By posting this poll, the internet bullies are going to get mad.










- jk

















lol


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

asian_redtail_catfish said:


> By posting this poll, the internet bullies are going to get mad.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> > Pistols are meant to slow some down or provide a deterent, they are not meant to, as you so eloquently put it, "turn the guy into piranha-meat".
> 
> 
> oh ok. i thought pistols were meant as a self defense weapon or back up weapon or hunting weapon or a target/copetition weapon or whatever the hand gun weapon has evolved into. notice how i took special caution to call them weapons?


 Are you aware of what the word "deterrent" means? Here perhaps i can show you what it means....

Deterrent (de*ter*rent), _adj_

1. Something that deters
2. A retaliatory means of discouraging enemy attack
3. something immaterial that interferes with or delays action or progress

Its the same thing as self-defense, but what do you in self-defense mode? You do everything in your power to allow yourself to have enough time to "defend" yourself. Now lets get back to the fact that you think a pistol is considered a "weapon to turn threats into 'piranha-meat'." Why do you think an officer carries a 9mm baretta or a glock around, why does he not carry an m16 or an mp5a2? Because the main purpose of a police officer is to "deter" illegal acts, he only uses deadly force when necessary. My whole point is most people (including you, however good you may think you are) will react slow in a close quarter situation, that majority of the time they WILL NOT kill someone at point blank, unless the threat is going to stand there and just allow you to pull your "1911" and pull the trigger.

You say that you 'doubt that' i can hit a target from 200-500 yds out effectively. So going on your arguement that a 1911 will "turn a person into piranha-meat", why doesn't the military just phase away m16s, bring back the 1911 and use these as the primary weapon?
1. 1911 has a maximum range of 250m
2. 1911s max area target is 50m
3. 1911s max point target is 25m
Put all this together and you'll have no Marine/Soldier in their right mind that will use a 1911 in combat situations unless deemed necessary (when they run out of ammo for their m16) One last thing, since you seem to "doubt that" i can hit a target 200yds out, i'll take you up on this challenge. If you're anywhere near the location of Northern VA during the last half of July, i'll take you out to a range, and we'll see what hits a 200yd target better, ar-15 or a .45 glock.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > I argue all the time with Xenon and GrosseGurke...does that count?!
> ...


 Dont get to confident sucka! Im on your tail


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> Are you aware of what the word "deterrent" means? Here perhaps i can show you what it means....
> 
> Deterrent (de*ter*rent), adj
> 
> ...


your kidding me right? 


> So going on your arguement that a 1911 will "turn a person into piranha-meat"


yeah a hydroshock or corbon .45 would tear the sh*t out of somebodys chest... the effects of thet impact would be more than devastating. oh thats right youve never seen or heard of a hollow point because your a marine and they only use nato fmj rounds- not hollow points.-jk







-(just kidding u know what they are.) i dont care though



> why does he not carry an m16 or an mp5a2?


-they dont carry them but they have em in the trunk of their cars.



> Why do you think an officer carries a 9mm baretta or a glock around


-for the same reason i carry mine.- to stop a life threatening situation.
which goes back to the piont when i said this...-


> what if the guy that your proceding to kick ass on pulls out a gun... then what would you do?
> you could then even up the playing feild and bust him up for threatening your life like that. -as long as the fight is even and your a good shot.


hhmmmmmmmm... your m-16 vs. my 1911 at 200 yrds... yeah right.

dude your crazy read my posts you will understand my piont.

self defense... and hollow points.
















-phill


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

I call them keyboard tough guys, they're usually whimps who wouldn't even dare to look at you straight in the eyes in real life. But yes, it can be amusing to screw with them.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> I call them keyboard tough guys, they're usually whimps who wouldn't even dare to look at you straight in the eyes in real life. But yes, it can be amusing to screw with them


-yeah dude check out prodigal marine-
he wants to have a shoot out next time im in Northern VA!







-lol how about no.



> You say that you 'doubt that' i can hit a target from 200-500 yds out effectively


-yeah im sure you can with a rifle.







so could evryone else.









dude check yaself. your lost.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> > I call them keyboard tough guys, they're usually whimps who wouldn't even dare to look at you straight in the eyes in real life. But yes, it can be amusing to screw with them
> 
> 
> -yeah dude check out prodigal marine-
> ...


obviously, you don't catch my sarcasm. i was just poking fun at the points the members made, and placed it on myself....getting a little too carried away there buddy, seem kinda butt-hurt don't we?


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

you














me

lol -whatever dude!


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> they're usually whimps who wouldn't even dare to look at you straight in the eyes in real life


ill look you in the eyes.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

now now boys, i dont want to see anymore fighting, are we clear?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> > they're usually whimps who wouldn't even dare to look at you straight in the eyes in real life
> 
> 
> ill look you in the eyes.:nod:


 i will too!


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

*OK NOW WHO WANTS SOME!!!!!!!????????*









lol









- just voice your left wing opinion and ill tear you to shreds!!!!

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

woa...woa....left wing? there is no way in hell im a left winger! i find that highly offensive!







<--- there, i did it again!


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

take this... -pow! and this... -thud!


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> woa...woa....left wing? there is no way in hell im a left winger!


i didnt call you or say you were. but you fell for it again!!!!!! lol!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> take this... -pow! and this... -thud!


 Ouch, quit hitting like a girl!

take this *poink*
and this *pop*


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

stop trying to fight me! or ill pistol whip you with this icon.-








lol


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> stop trying to fight me! or ill pistol whip you with this icon.-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn, i think you got me on the icon-thingy. i dont know any other icons besides the ones to the left


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

haha - victory is mine!!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> I thought I'd post this again:


























thats a funny pic, because its true.. but honestly i do talk some ish sometimes, not necessarly to piss people off unless its a direct response to some kind of idiotic post or reply, i do think its pretty rediculouse and a true sign of stupidity that some people when they know there not as intelegent as teh person trying to debate with them that they have to resort to violence, i mean its one thing when someones talk ish about you but if your loosing an aruement about cars or fish or sports resorting to violence it pretty lame..

and guns are for pussies, real men have knife fights, nothing more personal than getting up in someones face with a knife, you can shoot someone from half a mile away with a good rifle you gottan be within inchs feet at the most to stab someone..

j/k i dont agree with violence at all, that was just some ish chris rock said once and i thought it was funny..


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> and guns are for pussies, real men have knife fights, nothing more personal than getting up in someones face with a knife, you can shoot someone from half a mile away with a good rifle you gottan be within inchs feet at the most to stab someone..


naw its not about shooting people just pistol wipping em







lol
switchblades are dope too.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

whatever happened to hand to hand combat.....


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> whatever happened to hand to hand combat


-its the first thing you start out with.

its just when people get the step up on you...-you join them with an overwhelming force!







lol

for real tho.


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> I'm a douchebag :laugh: That's pretty much the most accurate way to describe me in real life and the internet.


 WoW thats brutal honesty 2 thumbs up man!!!Tough guys on the net are the ones who get beat up by thier Mommy's ,Girlfriends or Wives....Oh sh*t gotta go here comes my wife


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

Where in the " fighting/scrapping" rulebook does it say your a p*ssy fro using a gun?


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> Where in the " fighting/scrapping" rulebook does it say your a p*ssy fro using a gun?


-when its fist fighting and one guy is getting his ass beat HELLA bad so he pulls out a gun cuz he cant fight.







that would label him a 'p*ssy'.


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> -when its fist fighting and one guy is getting his ass beat HELLA bad so he pulls out a gun cuz he cant fight. that would label him a 'p*ssy'.


What if its a p*ssy, that you caught slipping, and you pulled a gun out and pistol wjipped his ass?


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> What if its a p*ssy, that you caught slipping, and you pulled a gun out and pistol wjipped his ass?


- now thats different.
-you wouldnt be pointing it at the guy. just a quick whip with the peice and back into the shoulder holster it goes. less that 4-5 seconds. and if he was hit hard enough hes down for the count. -(make sure it was justified, -not just because you were mad... for instance he tried to hit you with a beer bottle or something small like that and you evaded it, so you whipped him)- it just needs to be in context.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> What if its a p*ssy, that you caught slipping, and you pulled a gun out and pistol wjipped his ass?


if its even you wouldnt need to pistol whip him. like fist to fist. the moment its unfair,- you even it up.


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

knifes are ok if it's a mutual agreement weapon of choice stilleto or butterlfy.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> stilleto


- deffinatley a stilleto :nod:







my choice exactly.
i love those switch blades.

- i think rule of engagement for a knife is...- 
-if the guy your fighting pulls a knife it is ok for you to pull yours... (see also *)
-if your fighting more than two people it is ok to use your knife,- to even the feild. (see also *)

*- in this case when a knife is prevalent- against you, or for your protection...
your life is usually at stake. when a life is at stake you can do whatever it takes to diminish that life threat against you in self defense ( ie. a gun.)








no law broken.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Wow dude why fight with a gun? jus get your ass kicked like a man.


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

Think it would be ok to shoot the f*cker if i caught him slipping? im using a silencer from an air soft gun (before they abnned them) on my 9, and i have a net catcher....so i think im in the clear.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> Wow dude why fight with a gun? jus get your ass kicked like a man.


have you ever been stabbed? i fight even. if some guy is uing something to kick my ass im gonna even it up to fight fair. if he has fists- im using fists... etc. etc. etc.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> Think it would be ok to shoot the f*cker if i caught him slipping? _im using a silencer from an air soft gun_ (before they abnned them) on my 9, _and i have a net catcher_....so i think im in the clear.


what?







explain how they work?- i want to hear this


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

why do you all care about this sh*t? its not like you will ever get to shoot someone


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> > Wow dude why fight with a gun? jus get your ass kicked like a man.
> 
> 
> have you ever been stabbed? i fight even. if some guy is uing something to kick my ass im gonna even it up to fight fair. if he has fists- im using fists... etc. etc. etc.


 LOL yes i've been stabbed and shot. don't mean sh*t.

I carry a gun, but for protection only, I'll whoop someones ass with my bare hands before resorting to pulling out a gun.

Even then it would take alot for someone to get me to shoot them.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> I carry a gun, but for protection only, I'll whoop someones ass with my bare hands before resorting to pulling out a gun.
> Even then it would take alot for someone to get me to shoot them.


*me too.*











> don't mean sh*t


it means somebody tried to kill you!


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> > I carry a gun, but for protection only, I'll whoop someones ass with my bare hands before resorting to pulling out a gun.
> > Even then it would take alot for someone to get me to shoot them.
> 
> 
> ...


 People try to kill people here all the time, it's part of life.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> People try to kill people here all the time, it's part of life.


so protect yourself or dont live there.







that sucks but it happens everywhere







.


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

Never heard of a netcatcher? for shells? my buddy "distributes" them on the "market" and its a metal linked casing that sits outside of the chamber where the shells discharge from, so none of the shells gets left behind on the ground,etc.


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

> People try to kill people here all the time, it's part of life.


this is why i live in canada. i dont have to deal with that sh*t.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

ternitzer said:


> > People try to kill people here all the time, it's part of life.
> 
> 
> this is why i live in canada. i dont have to deal with that sh*t.


 Well since I live in the good old USA I perfer to have people own guns, we have to protect our selfs from our own government now dont we.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> Never heard of a netcatcher?


- yeah i have. just wanted to see how you said it. it really wouldnt work on a lot of pistols. -the slide moves and a shell might jam the action.









now about your air soft suppresor thats illegal?







-please explain how that works...












> we have to protect our selfs from our own government now dont we.


-yup :nod:











> this is why i live in canada. i dont have to deal with that sh*t.


 yeah i know eh...- you guys are a bunch of pussies. -jk


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

yeah, im not a scrapper or nothin. never even gotten into a fight, lol, dosent mean im scared to tho, if i have to i will, but i just wont go start sh*t.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> yeah, im not a scrapper or nothin. never even gotten into a fight, lol, dosent mean im scared to tho, if i have to i will, but i just wont go start sh*t


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

NitrousCorvette said:


> Never heard of a netcatcher? for shells? my buddy "distributes" them on the "market" and its a metal linked casing that sits outside of the chamber where the shells discharge from, so none of the shells gets left behind on the ground,etc.


 What the f**k? What are you, a hired pimple-faced hitman?

"_im using a silencer from an air soft gun (before they abnned them) on my 9, and i have a net catcher....so i think im in the clear. _"...Jesus christ kid, wake up...you're not playing 'real-life' grand theft auto! When are you going to just walk around with an 'air-soft' 9m with a silencer on it in your back pocket. What the f*ck you going to do the guy, pellet him to death? Thats the trouble with you kids today, always thinking you're this "Pwee-Unit" thugs, walking around carrying your 'heated air-soft pellet' gun....Get a life, put your 'uncles corvette' to good use and get a damn job! Jesus christ!


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> "im using a silencer from an air soft gun (before they abnned them) on my 9, and i have a net catcher....so i think im in the clear. "...Jesus christ kid, wake up...you're not playing 'real-life' grand theft auto! When are you going to just walk around with an 'air-soft' 9m with a silencer on it in your back pocket. What the f*ck you going to do the guy, pellet him to death? Thats the trouble with you kids today, always thinking you're this "Pwee-Unit" thugs, walking around carrying your 'heated air-soft pellet' gun....Get a life, put your 'uncles corvette' to good use and get a damn job!











- thats is no joke , -THE FUNNIEST sh*t IVE READ ON THIS FORUM IN THE PAST MONTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMAAAAAAAAAAAAOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






































phill


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

ProdigalMarine said:


> NitrousCorvette said:
> 
> 
> > Never heard of a netcatcher? for shells? my buddy "distributes" them on the "market" and its a metal linked casing that sits outside of the chamber where the shells discharge from, so none of the shells gets left behind on the ground,etc.
> ...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

just speaking what i felt to be true...wasn't really trying to roast the boy, just smack some sense into him


----------



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

im here to get and give info about piranha and thats all. these posts about guns and kicking peoples ass and what kind of car you drive are stupid because i really dont give a sh*t and i think i speak for alot of people.if you want to talk about guns go to the range,if you want to get smoked by my ss come to mass. and if you want to get youre ass kicked come to the same place but untill then just please shut the f*ck up. haha


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

piranhaha said:


> im here to get and give info about piranha and thats all. these posts about guns and kicking peoples ass and what kind of car you drive are stupid because i really dont give a sh*t and i think i speak for alot of people.if you want to talk about guns go to the range,if you want to get smoked by my ss come to mass. and if you want to get youre ass kicked come to the same place but untill then just please shut the f*ck up. haha












i like the car posts though


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

they are funny to read sometimes.


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

piranhaha said:


> im here to get and give info about piranha and thats all. these posts about guns and kicking peoples ass and what kind of car you drive are stupid because i really dont give a sh*t and i think i speak for alot of people.if you want to talk about guns go to the range,if you want to get smoked by my ss come to mass. and if you want to get youre ass kicked come to the same place but untill then just please shut the f*ck up. haha


 i find it funny when people use please and shut the f*ck up in the same sentence

duno y....

lol any1 else?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

im a panzy


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Peacock said:


> im a panzy












"The truth will set you free"


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> up...you're not playing 'real-life' grand theft auto! When are you going to just walk around with an 'air-soft' 9m with a silencer on it in your back pocket. What the f*ck you going to do the guy, pellet him to death? Thats the trouble with you kids today, always thinking you're this "Pwee-Unit" thugs, walking around carrying your 'heated air-soft pellet' gun....Get a life, put your 'uncles corvette' to good use and get a damn job! Jesus christ!


Where do youy live? and what school did you go to? I guess you didnt know that silencers from "replicated airsoft guns" that are assembled in japan, have silencers that fit on a beretta 9mm. Now silencers in the U.S. are illegal, so when they found out that people were buying them for their real guns they had to bann the import of air soft silencers to the U.S.

btw: read the whole post retard :laugh:


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

NitrousCorvette said:


> > up...you're not playing 'real-life' grand theft auto! When are you going to just walk around with an 'air-soft' 9m with a silencer on it in your back pocket. What the f*ck you going to do the guy, pellet him to death? Thats the trouble with you kids today, always thinking you're this "Pwee-Unit" thugs, walking around carrying your 'heated air-soft pellet' gun....Get a life, put your 'uncles corvette' to good use and get a damn job! Jesus christ!
> 
> 
> Where do youy live? and what school did you go to? I guess you didnt know that silencers from "replicated airsoft guns" that are assembled in japan, have silencers that fit on a beretta 9mm. Now silencers in the U.S. are illegal, so when they found out that people were buying them for their real guns they had to bann the import of air soft silencers to the U.S.
> ...


 Hm, feeling a little butt-hurt aren't we? Did you ask me where i live and what school i went to? What are you going to do, walk up to me and pop a pellet in my ass with your silenced air-soft 9mm pellet gun?

I do have a question for you, whats the point of putting a silencer on a pellet gun? The gun itself doesn't generate enough 'bang' to make it heard through an entire neighborhood, much less an entire 1/2 acre backyard. Perhaps you should re-read my post again....or i can put it into pwee ebonics for you, which would you prefer?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

ProdigalMarine said:


> NitrousCorvette said:
> 
> 
> > > up...you're not playing 'real-life' grand theft auto! When are you going to just walk around with an 'air-soft' 9m with a silencer on it in your back pocket. What the f*ck you going to do the guy, pellet him to death? Thats the trouble with you kids today, always thinking you're this "Pwee-Unit" thugs, walking around carrying your 'heated air-soft pellet' gun....Get a life, put your 'uncles corvette' to good use and get a damn job! Jesus christ!
> ...


 Pwee ebonics


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

> Think it would be ok to shoot the f*cker if i caught him slipping? im using a silencer from an air soft gun (before they abnned them) on my 9, and i have a net catcher....so i think im in the clear.





> Never heard of a netcatcher? for shells? my buddy "distributes" them on the "market" and its a metal linked casing that sits outside of the chamber where the shells discharge from, so none of the shells gets left behind on the ground,etc.





> Where do youy live? and what school did you go to? I guess you didnt know that silencers from "replicated airsoft guns" that are assembled in japan, have silencers that fit on a beretta 9mm. Now silencers in the U.S. are illegal, so when they found out that people were buying them for their real guns they had to bann the import of air soft silencers to the U.S.


Ladies and Gentlemen, i present to you 'internet thuggabe' of the year! Not only does he act 'gangsta', but he and his friends think they 'distribute illegal merchandise'. What a true renaissance man. Bravo!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

yes you are right... NC is gay.... lol


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Your all a bunch of pussies and I will kick all of your asses!

*Hides behind monitor* Nah nee nah nee boo boo you can't see me!









J/K... wanna be thugs trade a glock for an optical.


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

well I didnt read 99% of this thread because im kinda drunk, but I do know that almost everyone that talks about how bad they are is really just trying to look bad. its the quiet ones you gotta watch out for, they know they dont have to prove anything so they just dont talk about it. those are the ones that will stomp yer ass if you pipe off to them :nod:


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> its the quiet ones you gotta watch out for


- ...anyone read a post from zenon yet?







lol


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Everyone's a big macho he-stud online. Truth be known...if we all gathered in a room together, most of these guys would be pissing their britches.


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

pythonwill said:


> its the quiet ones you gotta watch out for, they know they dont have to prove anything so they just dont talk about it. those are the ones that will stomp yer ass if you pipe off to them :nod:


 lol a few ppl at school i know f*ck around with me cause im so quiet saying sh*t like ill bring a gun one day and shoot everyone its funny tho lol


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

id be pissing on somebody.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey Serrapygo, you the biggest p*ssy on this site...stay the f*ck out of my thread.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Hey Serrapygo, you the biggest p*ssy on this site...stay the f*ck out of my thread.


 How big WE can talk now that WE are no longer in the same state. You know as well as I do it would take only seconds for me to bend and twist you into Mister Salty!!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Serrapygo, you the biggest p*ssy on this site...stay the f*ck out of my thread.
> ...


Kind of like I bent your sister :nod:


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Hey... if you're into 450 pound barn smelling non showering she-pigs, that's your perogative. Personally I always thought you could do better. Like blue ribbon goats at a state fair for instance.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

What can I say....she was a wet spot....and I was drunk. But damn she was limber


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> What can I say....she was a wet spot....and I was drunk. But damn she was limber


 You could've got more bang for your buck if you tossed her a little hay.



> and I was drunk. But damn she was limber


By the way... my mom wants to talk to you!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > What can I say....she was a wet spot....and I was drunk. But damn she was limber
> ...


 Oh....didnt your mom tell you


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Serrapygo said:
> 
> 
> > grosse gurke said:
> ...


 I thought that queef smelled like pickles!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

BTW, did you know Kim is pregnant? Yup... less than a month along.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Well...at least you know she got the BIG PICKLE!!!!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Well...at least you know she got the BIG PICKLE!!!!!


 Whatever... sour and aged in vinegar.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

She wasnt complaining when it was dangling in her martini!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> She wasnt complaining when it was dangling in her martini!


 But she did complain about the olives being too small.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > Well...at least you know she got the BIG PICKLE!!!!!
> ...


i heard cocktail weanie









i heard her mention that it was like throwing a toothpick into a valcano :laugh:


----------

